# Share YOUR dogs, "Then and Now" pictures!



## Jaylie

Here's Jaylie at 2 months....










An "Inbetween" picture...(About five or six months.)










And I have a current picture of Jaylie, but it's not uploading....So, you have to settle with the last picture I got of her before she left. (About nine and a half, ten months.)


----------



## Jaylie

WOW, sorry, didn't know it was so blurry. 

Now here's Blitz. I've only had him for seven or eight weeks, but he has grown alot in my care!!

Blitz the day I got him at seven and a half weeks...








And Blitz yesterday.(No, not the big one!!)


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Aww! Cute cute puppies!


----------



## SunSiberians

How adorable! 
Blitz has really gotten bigger - I can't believe it! 

Here's little Kapu!









Kapu now!









I don't have any picture of little Lakota since I only had a film camera back then - I have tons of pictures though, just not on my comp...one day I'll have to put them all on...


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Where have the days gone?


----------



## tirluc

i can only do Lacey and Tir.....i can't find any of Tipper's baby pics (that was b/4 digital camera) and i didn't get Saoirse till almost a yr.....

so first Lacey....7 wks....









and now....8 yrs....(ok, doesn't really show much, but this is my fav pic of her [don't ask me why])










and the SnotPuppy (Tir)....you know, Super Tongue?....8 wks....









and now.....3 yrs.....Shhhhhe's Sleeping.....


----------



## Jaylie

Curbside Prophet said:


> Where have the days gone?


I don't know much about Schnauzers...Do they normally start out dark, and then get lighter? VERY cute!

Wow, Kapu is VERY pretty!

Yeah, Blitz has gotten alot bigger. I hadn't noticed it that much until I actually put those two pictures together...Then I'm like WOW!! Pretty soon he'll be in that harness and someone will be putting their life into his hands! (Well, paws... )


----------



## Chloe

Chloe at about 2 months










Chloe 9 Months


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

Here is Amaya's then and now. The then is her with that little toy in her mouth.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

Here's Mazie. Lol her then and now is obvious.
I will have to hunt for Marley's then picture.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Jaylie said:


> I don't know much about Schnauzers...Do they normally start out dark, and then get lighter? VERY cute!


Schnauzers are double coated. They have a coarse coat and a softer finer coat. If she were professionally groomed and stripped her undercoat would show through and it would be darker and more coarse. Probably not much different in color than her puppy pic. But...since she is clippered, the softer coat shows through, which is lighter and softer. As her hair gets longer so does the color get darker. She's a little cameleon like that. Traditionally though, schnauzers are groomed for the coarse undercoat to protect them out in the field. But since Elsa's biggest game is hunting down her stuffed football, there's not much need to go through all the trouble of stripping.


----------



## borzoimom

I have no idea where time goes, but I think the pup is still in Zubin even if he doesnt look like it anymore.. lol - Zubin 15 weeks. 








Now at 2 years old ( photo by Ceph)


----------



## aspoonhour

Here's Shadow. Not sure how old, but looking tiny. =]









And here's Jazz at the same age as Shadow. (Litter mates)









Shadow now at 8 months








Jazzy at 8 months


----------



## Jaylie

Ah, they are all SO cute!!

Aspoonhour...What breed are shadow and Jazzy??


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Rowdy...8 weeks old:









5 months old:









And 1.5 years old:


----------



## borzoimom

awwwwwwwwww what a face!!!! so cute!! And so handsome as well!


----------



## Jaylie

Aw, that is so cool to see the same exact markings just on an older dog!


----------



## Durbkat

Aww, these pics makes me not want to wait much longer to get my shih tzu. lol


----------



## aspoonhour

Jaylie said:


> Ah, they are all SO cute!!
> 
> Aspoonhour...What breed are shadow and Jazzy??


They're Blue Heeler Husky mix! They're very sweet, but full of energy.(Husky?;])


----------



## Jaylie

Okay, because I used to have a dog that looked EXACTLY like Shadow. We knew that he was part blue heeler, but wasn't sure what else. Now I'm wondering if it was husky?


----------



## Mdawn

I tried posting this once but wouldn't go through...Anyway...

This is Eddie a day or two after he showed up at our house.










This is Eddie now.










This is Uallis the day that we brought him home at 10 weeks










This is Uallis now at 4 months.


----------



## Mdawn

...and finally Dan!

I don't have any "then" pictures of Dan on my computer but I have a kind of a now picture. He's yawning in the picture. Dan isn't very photogenic and I'm convinced that he purposely tries to ruin my pictures of him by yawning or turning his head at the worst possible time. I don't have very many "good" pictures of Dan. In this picture is Montana also, our late (Nov. 2006) Golden Retriever. They are on the enclosed porch where the dogs generally used to sleep at night. Our cat Max's tail is in the way too.


----------



## lipsmakerx

Griffin as a baby:










Griffin now:


----------



## blackrose

Chloe at three months (then):









Chloe at four months (now):









Rose around six weeks (then):









Rose at eight years (now):









I don't have any puppy pictures of Blackie as we got him when he was six months old. Actually, I don't really have any pictures of Blackie except for the past couple of years. My mom has some of him when we first got him, but they are in a picture album so I can't get them out.


----------



## Durbkat

Aww, but I'm surprised at how fast you had make the collar bigger for Chloe in just a month. lol


----------



## blackrose

But anyways...here is a picture of Blackie at around eight years, maybe? (then):









Here is one of him at twelve years (now):









Sadie at seven weeks old (then):








(Does that purple collar look familiar? lol)
Sadie around a year old..maybe nine months? (then/now):









I need to unearth the pictures taken of her when we took her back up to Michigan. She had her vest on as well as her new leash, collar, and tag.


----------



## blackrose

Here are three pictures of past dogs...Loupie and Brownie, may the rest in peace, and the ten puppies. 

Brownie, Rose's mom. Age is anyone's guess (around five?):









Loupie, our neighbor's Malamute (who we took care of)...age maybe....8-10ish? Man I miss that dog...:









And a picture of the litter of puppies that Brownie had (Rose has the yellow collar, George is the one on top looking at the camera, Brindle is the one being used as a pillow, Sam is the one who's draped across Brindle, and Berry is the one curled up facing the camera.):


----------



## Durbkat

blackrose said:


> Sadie at seven weeks old (then):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Does that purple collar look familiar? lol)


 You reused a collar! 

That Malamute sure is fat, he needs to be ran around. lol


----------



## LeRoymydog

LeRoy at 8 weeks then LeRoy at 8 months:


----------



## blackrose

Durbkat said:


> You reused a collar!
> 
> That Malamute sure is fat, he needs to be ran around. lol


 LOL yep, recycling at its best. And I think that purple collar was Rose's when she was a puppy for a while as well. Rose's collar (the red one) is Blackie's old collar, and when Sadie chewed up the pretty red collar she was wearing, we gave her an old leather one of Blackie's so if she chewed it, it wouldn't be 12 dollars down the drain. 

Yep, Loupie was one fat girl. The owners fed her table scraps constantly as well as a butt load of dog food. I felt so bad for her as it only made her arthritis worse. I think they had the mentality of, "If she is hungry, feed her" but Loupie was such a food fanatic she'd eat anything anytime anywhere.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

8 weeks









Almost 3









11 weeks old









2 years old


----------



## BoxMeIn21

BEAUTIFUL Rotties!!!


----------



## blackrose

BoxMeIn21 said:


> BEAUTIFUL Rotties!!!


 Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Thank you. 

All 4 pictures are of my girl that is due to whelp in about 30 days.


----------



## Valkman

I'd post but my Trasher is still a "Then". 

Those Rotties are awesome!


----------



## Durbkat

Then, before he got his face hair trimmed,









After the trimming,


----------



## RenaRose

I would love to put up picks of my pups but I can never get them to load. 

Sun Siberians, Kapu is really gorgeous! I could stare into those blue eyes all day. You didn't by any chance get his name from Kapugen from "Julie of the wolves"? Just asking b/c thats one of my favorite books.


----------



## Durbkat

Try uploading them to photobucket at http://www.photobucket.com and posting the IMG tags.


----------



## sheltiemom

Here's Frosty:

nine weeks









six months









Ripley:

Still at the breeders, 5 weeks









six months


----------



## Shell&Jas

8 weeks...














Now...


----------



## Haidden

RenaRose said:


> I would love to put up picks of my pups but I can never get them to load.
> 
> Sun Siberians, Kapu is really gorgeous! I could stare into those blue eyes all day. You didn't by any chance get his name from Kapugen from "Julie of the wolves"? Just asking b/c thats one of my favorite books.


Try using

http://www.tinypic.com/

its free and you dont even have to sign up.


----------



## RenaRose

Wow it worked! Thanks a bunch Haidden. Unfortunatly all I have are "now" pictures. They are still quite big.









Fessie with his shades on.









Vita asleep under pickachu.









My beautiful Fessie face!


----------



## Lightwingcreations

Here's Blondie at 7-8 weeks old










And here she is at almost 6 months










Cowboy is a rescue who came to me as an adult so my then and now photos of him look the same.


----------



## Durbkat

Rena, I really like of fessie with his stunna shades on. 

But if you had uploaded your pics to photobucket then you could have resized them to a smaller size and you could go back at anytime and repost the pics.


----------



## RenaRose

Durbkat said:


> Rena, I really like of fessie with his stunna shades on.
> 
> But if you had uploaded your pics to photobucket then you could have resized them to a smaller size and you could go back at anytime and repost the pics.


Okay, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## Killer Bee

Unfortunatley, I don't have too many pics to choose from while I'm here at work, but I'll post "then and now". Sorry, these ones are already in Thunder's pic thread.

Then (6 weeks)










Now(around 10 months)










-Killer Bee


----------



## tracknut

Here's Indy, our Borzoi in one of his favorite spots:

At about 4 months:










At about 2.5 years:


----------



## RenaRose

Oh Beautiful, beautiful!! Tracknut, I love your Indy! Borzois are my favorite breed! I pretty much fall in love with every Borzoi I see. I'm just a tad obssessed. You should have seen how I lit up when I saw your pictures.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

RedyreRottweilers said:


> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years old




You know RedyreRottweilers, your Rottie has the same cute face from then to now! I LOVE his face! AW! Too cute!
~Necie & Belle~


----------



## Durbkat

I hope no one minds but I'd like to bump this. 
Then (9 weeks),

















Now (3 and 1/2 months),

















Wow, I never noticed how big he has gotten till I put the pics together.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Here are some of my Rat Terrier, Dakota.

Then (8 Weeks):



















Now (6 Years):


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom

Here is a picture of Patrick before 8wks (not sure how old as I didn't have him yet), at about 9-10wks and 1 yr. I don't have any pictures of Duncan as a puppy on my computer but here is one as an adult.


----------



## Veltish

Its AMAZING how much they've grown already. its so wierd how you dont realize it..it just comes out of nowhere. they've already doubled in weight. its hard to beleive its already been almost 5 weeks...i cant imagine my life without them!

Here's Cameron the first day i got him



















And Cameron just yesterday


----------



## Veltish

And Gauge the first day with us..











And Yesterday...


----------



## sheplovr

What a nice reply of dogs n puppies, super cute and pretty.! If I started to send old and up to date it would take up the entire web sites space, lol.
I will look on some CD's for some older, non AM Shepherds given to me but will send some in.


----------



## Skeeski

This is Luke when we got him,
10 weeks 









and now, 
A year and 3 months

















I'll have to find 'then' pictures of Codi sometime tomorrow..


----------



## Durbkat

Wow, luke's coloring changed so much.


----------



## Kureal

Dory

Then at 5 weeks,









Now at 3 1/2 months,


----------



## Durbkat

Awww, dory looks so pityful in the bathtub.


----------



## Kureal

It was his first bath ever and he HATED it, he still very much dislikes them now. The problem now is that he's big enough to jump out!


----------



## Puppy_love_122

Belle- then










now (9 yrs)


----------



## Puppy_love_122

Shadow- then


















now (10 yrs)


----------



## cvcraven

Peanut
6 weeks - Her first night home

















8 weeks - Don't let the lab mix fool you, she would rather watch than actual go swimming!









4 months.. where did her spots go??


----------



## Kiira

Awww! Peanut is soooo cute!  here's a few pics of Tiffera when she was only 2 1/2 months old:


----------



## Kiira

And here's Tiffera now (6 months old)



















She's grown so much.  

P.S. I tried posting all 4 pictures in my last post, but it kept saying I was trying to post 6 pictures. I wonder why.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Mahalo Then (1 year) -








Now (3 1/2)








Buster Brown (8 weeks)-








(3 months)


----------



## the-tenth

Sandy from 9 weeks to 4 and a half months.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Now (2 1/2) - 








Duncan Hienz then (8 weeks) -








(6 months)








Now (Almost 2 years)


----------



## cvcraven

Mahalo is adorable!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

cvcraven said:


> Mahalo is adorable!!


Thank you!  We get a lot of looks and big eyes when we take her out of the house. She's a Malamute/Corgi. We've gotten used to her so we don't even think twice, but some one says something everytime we walker her. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy at 9 weeks,








on the way home ^


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy now at 4 months,
























"I'M MELTING, I'M MELTING!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## bemista

Jax at 4 weeks


















and 17 months


----------



## Durbkat

Aww, that first pic of him in the grass is sooo cute!


----------



## starry15

I dont have any photos of him when he was a year old becuase it was before digital cameras came along. But I do have photos of him 6 years ago. 



















today


----------



## Snowshoe

Orchid the day we brought her home ^^^^










Orchid going through her "Lamb" stage ^^^^










Orchid a few days a go ^^^^^^


----------



## starry15

aww what a cutie! got a cute dog. Shes a keeshound right?


----------



## Snowshoe

Aww! Good for you! 

Most people think she's a husky mix or a chow chow mix- nope!- she's a keeshond!


----------



## starry15

yay! I got the breed right. I love keeshounds. My uncle has two. there so cute and freindly. How old is she?


----------



## onyxdaily

Jasper at 16 days old, the first time we saw him and it was love at first sight.









Jasper 30 days old. I couldn't wait until 8 weeks, I had to visit him in between.









Jynx 16 weeks old, a few days after we got him, he was so shy.









Jasper and Jynx now, at 10mo. and 14 mo. old.


----------



## onyxdaily

And here's Brandy then and now. She was already an adult when we rescued her last October.


----------



## cometslave

Here's Comet at 8 weeks old:









Here he is at 4 months:









And here he is today, at 11 months:


----------



## ronnie_pom




----------



## ronnie_pom




----------



## Snowshoe

Wow! A wolf sable pom! 

Where'd ya get her from? They're hard to come by, but if I ever DID get a pom, that's the color I'd want!


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm new to this site and caught myself looking at all the cute doggies!! I could not resist posting my little Stinker's before and after pictures.

Stinkerbell at 4 months old. The day she adopted me!!!








Stink at work with me about 6 months.








Stinkerbell now. She turned 1 on Sept. 15.








Stink is a #1 Clemson Tiger Fan!!


----------



## Yaholo




----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Guera when she was just a puppy, about 2-3 months old, then at 2 years old, and then now at the beach.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Bingo at 9 weeks on the couch, then Bingo at 5 years... and then Bingo now, going on 12 years. He was born with Corneal Distrophy and has been blind all his life.


----------



## the-tenth

Yaholo said:


>


What breed is this pup? Dane?


----------



## Millard

Here is my recue "Super Dog" we got from the shelter last year. Here is Jett at 12 weeks old, first day at home.









Here a few of shots of Jett at 11 months old having fun.




























We are now getting ready to have a total hip replacement because Jett has Hip Dysplasia. We love him and will do anything for him. Please say a prayer for him as he goes in next month for the first hip. Thanks and there are some beautiful pics here of some beautiful pets or as I like to call them best friends.


----------



## Inga

Jet, you will be in my prayers as will your family. May God Bless you through your surgery and a fast recovery with the best possible results.


----------



## Yaholo

the-tenth said:


> What breed is this pup? Dane?


I get that a lot, the Dane comment that is, Jake is a 16 week old Presa Canario


----------



## chibiroxas

Hailey my border collie at 1 month








Hailey at 3 months









Hailey nowat 10 months(taken a few minutes ago)


----------



## Jaylie

Okay! So, Blitz is six months old now, so I figured it's time to UPDATE his "now" picture. 

Then...(Seven Weeks)










Now. This was taken a few days ago at Dodgers Stadium, on the field!! A game wasn't going on, so don't worry, he didn't get over stressed by alot of people. (We are advised not to take puppies to baseball games until they're a year old and can handle the stress.)


----------



## chris_blakey

heres my little star of a dog murphy! he was meant to be the girlfriend birthday present but he doesnt listen to her at all so hes mine  hes currently 8 months old and already in class two of our local dog training clubs obedience classes

pics are at 8 weeks and 7 months


----------



## Durbkat

Then (9 weeks)

















Now (4 and a half months)

















When I look back at his pics from when I first got him he used to almost be able to fit in my hand and now I have to use both hands to hold up. lol


----------



## Jaylie

Wow! I just realized that Blitz is six and a HALF months now!! It seems like only a couple days ago that it was his six month birthday.

Haha, I remember when Jaylie turned six months, we had a little party! I don't think time went as fast with Jaylie as with Blitz. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that she wasn't potty trained until she was four months old, whereas Blitz was at nine weeks. 

Random fact...Jaylie had countless accidents in stores. Blitz hasn't had one.


----------



## sillylilykitty

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Mahalo Then (1 year) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (3 1/2)


That is a very neat looking dog! But I have to say its funny seeing a dog named Thank you!


----------



## SammyDog

Lol I cant really tell the difference in snoopy


----------



## Durbkat

Lol, well when I would put my hand under his front two legs, his back two legs would be touching my hand, now his body and legs dangle when I put my hand under his front legs.  Plus he has gotten taller and longer as well


----------



## Jaylie

Jaylie said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Ya, haha, I guess how you hold your puppy really shows how big they've gotten. Don't think I've got the strength to hold Blitz like that anymore! FIFTY POUNDS!


----------



## Durbkat

Oh come on if I can lift all 7.6 pounds of Snoopy you can lift blitz up.


----------



## Jaylie

Haha, ya, I guess I could if I were Arnold Schwarchenagger!! (Okay okay, I just spelled that completely wrong!!)


----------



## JTLABMIX

Hi I am J.T.'s Mom. I put his then and now pictures on a different link because I forgot about this one. I will try and do it on this link with a newer picture of him for the now picture.


----------



## Shaina_T

Here is Dallas.. then and now!


----------



## all4thedogs

Ryder 3 weeks (the day I rescued him)








4 months








1.5yrs








2.5yrs


----------



## Crazy for Collies

Here's some of Angel, my Border Collie:

At 6 weeks old









At 2 1/2 years old


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

all4thedogs said:


> 2.5yrs


I've wanted a great dane for about five years now and let me just say my mouth was on the floor.  He's a gorgeous boy. How much does he weigh at 2.5 years?


----------



## ronnie_pom

Here is Ronnie at 9 weeks old..










Ronnie now (14 weeks)


----------



## Obstacle

Adoption day: September 2, 2006 at Nine Months old:









After playing frisbee: September 23, 2007 at Twenty-One Months old:


----------



## mrsd211

What a cute thread!

Here's my Maggie at about 4 months:










and Maggie at 16 months:











And my newest baby Pippa at about 2.5 months:










Pippa now at 6 months:


----------



## Chikadee

Achilles 6 weeks:












10 Months:


----------



## Crazy for Collies

I just love checking this thread daily! All the puppy pictures are so cute and adorable!


----------



## wheaties4ever123

*Murphy Before (About 3 months, 10 pounds)*









*Murphy Now (About 2.5 Years, 54 pounds)*









````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
*Casey Before (About 2.5 months and 12 pounds)*









*Casey Now (7 years, about 55 pounds)*


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy Then (9 weeks, 3 pounds)

















Snoopy Now (10 months, 11 pounds *probably more now)


----------



## Jaylie

Waking up an old thread here!!!

Blitz has gotten bigger...

2 Months, 10 pounds...










13 months, 68 pounds...










And just adding a photo for cuteness...Blitz and Ella, his sister. (Can't remember how much they weighed at three months, but I remember that Ella weighed more than Blitz. Now Blitz weighs about ten pounds more.)


----------



## rosesmom

These were all some great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Keenan

Sydney at 7 weeks










Sydney at 1 year.


----------



## Motebi

I have two "second hand dogs", but here's little Bicalina when I got her:









Scared out of her mind and dull, dead eyes. These eyes had seen pain.......









Two years later: One happy little girl. 

This is Tessa when I got her:









Nine weeks old. 









......and today, at almost three.


----------



## Farore

Maggie then... (Yes she did have deer spots on her)









Maggie now (8 months)









Also... "Now" pictures of Sarge


----------



## heidiann

I know this is an old thread, but I couldn't resist. 

Here's Topaz when we got him...he was 5 months I think, maybe a bit younger, I don't remember for sure. They told us he was a purebred border collie...I'm thinking he's more Aussie and probably a mix. Anyways...here's the before. 










And here's Topaz in March, 2008










We don't have any before pix of Onyx because they're all on floppy disks and my pc doesn't have a floppy drive. I need to get an external one or something!


----------



## trumpetjock

Then (8 weeks):

















Now (5 and a half months):
AROOOOOOOO!


----------



## trumpetjock




----------



## MarleysGirl

Marley at 4 months old, our first day together.









Marley at a year and 3 months.


----------



## emily445455

Awww they're all so cute!!! My Belle isn't old enough to do this yet..she still looks pretty much the same


----------



## JeanninePC99

Baby Baxter (9 weeks):









Big Boy Baxter (9 months):


----------



## bluedawg

Blue at 5 weeks, allready away from his litter.










Blue at 6 weeks, his first day here.



















Blue at 3 years.










Verde was a year old or so when I got her so no pup pics of her.


----------



## Jaylie

Baxter and Molly are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## rocketdog

Dixie, my sheltie mix at 6 weeks..










Dixie, now, at 1 year










When we brought her to the vet at 7 weeks, someone thought she was a pomeranian because she was so small! All of her siblings from South Carolina (shelter dogs) looked like huskies except her.


----------



## AlleyLuvsLuLu

The day we brought her home at 10 weeks old....



In Between shot at about 5 1/2 months and with lots of hair



Last week at 8 1/2 months old.. I cant believe how fast she has grown


----------



## reverend_maynard

Bindi, the day we brought her home, almost 5 months...








Last month, about 15 months...


----------



## Craftydeb

I finally found a few pics of mine to add to this list. I don't have any of my third dog Chelsey since I adopted her at 9 yrs old. The only baby pic I have of my boxer is the one the former owner emailed to me. But here's my Baby at a puppy and what she's like now.


----------



## Craftydeb

This one is my Sheltie Sadie. When we first brought her home at 12 weeks and she is now 2 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## emily445455

reverend_maynard said:


> Bindi, the day we brought her home, almost 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month, about 15 months...



Awwww her head grew into her ears!!!!


----------



## reverend_maynard

emily445455 said:


> Awwww her head grew into her ears!!!!


Not really. It's mostly fur. In the first pic she had just started to get her adult fur, now it's almost fully grown in. Should take another 6 months or so 'til she's in her full glory.


----------



## emily445455

reverend_maynard said:


> Not really. It's mostly fur. In the first pic she had just started to get her adult fur, now it's almost fully grown in. Should take another 6 months or so 'til she's in her full glory.


Oh hehe. Well she's cuuuuute at any rate


----------



## reverend_maynard

emily445455 said:


> Oh hehe. Well she's cuuuuute at any rate


Yes, we think so too!

Thanks.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

I've always wanted to be able to do this.
Zoe at 5 weeks:








8 weeks (first day home):








And on her 1 year birthday:
















People are actually starting to guess that she is a golden retriever and not a yellow lab!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Jaylie

FriendsOfZoe said:


> People are actually starting to guess that she is a golden retriever and not a yellow lab!! Woohoo!!


Lol, people always guess that Blitz is a golden retriever!! His hair is long for a yellow lab, but not THAT long!! It's strange how apt people are to get it wrong...When I had a female they ALWAYS said he, and now that I have a male, they ALWAYS say she.

I love the pictures! Zoe is adorable!!


----------



## Dobermom

This is Lucy , one of my foster dogs . The first 2 pics are the day we got her into the program . She has demodex and a bad skin infection .
















This is Lucy after 20 days with me . This shows how far some TLC , good food and a warm bed will do .


----------



## Jaylie

Wow, Lucy looks much better!! You did a great job!


----------



## DOBERMAN_07

First day we got Tuz:



















Now (2 years old):


----------



## jchantelau

Here's Rosie from 6 weeks top left to now 13 weeks.


----------



## Durbkat

DOBERMAN_07 said:


> Now (2 years old):


This picture makes me laugh everytime I see it. lol How did you get him to do that?


----------



## DOBERMAN_07

Durbkat said:


> This picture makes me laugh everytime I see it. lol How did you get him to do that?


lol

He loves to lay on his back so all I had to do was bug him a little and he started showing his teeth because he likes to show everyone how tough he is


----------



## Spicy1_VV

I did this before but thought I'd do some updated. There are a lot of gorgeous dogs on this thread. Some look same only bigger from puppy to adult and others look a lot different.


----------



## Spicy1_VV




----------



## tipper

Hi, This is Poppy,

First top picture is taken at 3years old. Picture next to it. The day I went to get her from the breeder at 8 weeks old. Picture of her underneath, taken around the 18 month mark

Regards Pam


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

Loved all the pictures. It is so fun seeing how different most dogs look from little pups, to full grown adults. 

Here is Aspen.

When she first came



















and now, going on three years:


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

Riley then, 12 weeks:










Now, taken at 8 months:


----------



## AmyS88

first one is 6 weeks.

second one is 6 months


----------



## digits mama

Puddles

















Iris


----------



## Pepper

AmyS88Oh my gosh those ears are giant! Cute though =] What breed?

Pepper 8 weeks (First Day Home)










Pepper now 10 months old

Schnauzer haircut









Still one ear up one ear down XD


----------



## MarleysGirl

Heidann - your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## JessRU09

the-tenth said:


> Sandy from 9 weeks to 4 and a half months.


What kind of dog is Sandy? She remind me of Dex.


----------



## Zollow

Zoe in her foster home:









Her first day home (about 6 months):









About 11 months:


----------



## Hallie

This is Hallie, her first day home at 6 weeks and one pound. She could easily fit in the palm of your hand.









And here she is on the same step as before only this is 7 months later! I actually just rushed her outise to take this (sorry for the leaves) 










Here she is on the first day with peanut (sorry for the messy house)









Here she is with Peanut just about a month ago at 6 months, he can't bully her anymore!









She has grown Tremendously! actually she has gained 22 times the weight she came here at!


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Well I don't have any puppy pictures of Piglet, as she was already 6 months old when I got her. But here's a few.... main thing that changed on her was her weight.

THEN
March 2008.... first night home with me after getting her away from some not so great living conditions due to very neglegent "owners"  She was a little over 40 lbs here.... 6 months old


----------



## thirdgenlxi

NOW
July 2008.... up to 57 lbs here


----------



## thirdgenlxi

November 2008..... 61 lbs


----------



## qwerty80

Here's LION at 8 weeks old:















My boy at 5 months old:


----------



## RoxysMom

They grow up so quickly!

Heres baby Roxy and Then almost 6years later....My little angel~~


----------



## Dunixi

all4thedogs said:


> Ryder 3 weeks (the day I rescued him)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5yrs


What a beautiful Dane!! It makes me miss my Great Dane. He is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## PittiLove29

I've only had Tonka for 3 months, but he's changed quite a bit. Here he is from 8 weeks to 4 months.


----------



## drea

Tucker at 9 weeks, now at 12 months


----------



## MoonStr80

I don't have any now & then pic of Frankie b/c I got him when he was 3 years old he looks the same as when I got him 

Johnnie at 12 wks old









Johnnie at 1 years old


----------



## lucyloo2

Cute thread!! I love all the adorable pics 

This is Lucy at 12 weeks...









A year and a half...


----------



## MoonStr80

Geesh .. I only wish Johnnie was a puppy one more day! Where all the time fly too? Overload of cuteness of puppies in this thread


----------



## strawbrykiwicake

Belle when I first brought her home! (about 3 lbs)

And now!







All 12 pounds of her!


----------



## TheBear

Odin, our Labradinger


----------



## StellaKin

Stella isn't too old yet as she is still a puppy... but here are her then and now pictures.
Then (8 weeks):








Now... 2 days ago (6 months):








Heres a little bit of a better one taken a couple weeks ago:


----------



## PappyMom

Wow! Stella has changed alot!! LOVE those earssss!!


I've gotta post some pics up on this thread, when I am more awake and functioning!!


----------



## StellaKin

PappyMom said:


> Wow! Stella has changed alot!! LOVE those earssss!!
> 
> 
> I've gotta post some pics up on this thread, when I am more awake and functioning!!


Yes she has! When we adopted her, the rescue center had her down as a cocker spaniel/lab mix. As her ears started to get bigger and bigger and her face changed, we were like, "This is NOT a spaniel/lab." Ha ha.


----------



## wildbill

Shye at 8 weeks 










Shye at 5 months










Shye at a 1 1/3 years


----------



## grab

Grimm as pup









at a year









Aesop as a wee fluff pup









and at 20 months









I can't find Jules' puppy pics and Ginger was adopted at 10, so she was wee, but not a wee squirt


----------



## paux

Nakoa at 10 weeks:











Nakoa at 6 months:











Nakoa at 5 years:










Notice the slow improvement in photo quality?


----------



## Orwell

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Mahalo Then (1 year) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (3 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster Brown (8 weeks)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 months)


That has gotta be THE. WEIRDEST. DOG. I'VE. EVER. SEEN. I looked at it for 10 minutes trying to decide if it was a photoshop. The breeder should be shot.


----------



## Meshkenet

Just saw this thread and couldn't help myself:
Léon when I got him at 3 months (40 pounds and shy) at the pound:








First time at the park, 3 months:









Léon at 8 1/2 months and around 85 pounds:









Léon now, at 110 pounds (11 months):


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Rebel then at around 8 1/2-9 weeks:









Rebel then at 12 or 13 weeks:









Rebel then at about 7 or 8 months (I think):









Rebel now at 2 1/2 years (almost 3!!):


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Harleigh then at 3 months:









Harleigh now at 8 months:









Harleigh then at 5 month and Phoebe then at 3 months:









Harleigh now at 8 months and Phoebe now at 6 months:


----------



## NalaBaby

I've been gone for a bit, so I'll share here. Don't have any baby ones of Elvis, but I've got some of Nala. First, the day we brought Nala home at 3 months:









When she was 6 months:









and 2 from today:


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Faith the night we brought her home:








Faith now:


----------



## Mr Pooch

Orwell said:


> That has gotta be THE. WEIRDEST. DOG. I'VE. EVER. SEEN. I looked at it for 10 minutes trying to decide if it was a photoshop. The breeder should be shot.


Its a malamuteXCorgi and the dog is a RESCUE.
Oops litters can and do happen and although i dont believe in the purpose mix breeding of dogs its not nice to just come and make a comment like that about somebodys dog you know f$£@ all about especially when the person who owns Mahalo does a ton of rescue!!


----------



## RonE

Molly the first time I saw her:











Molly now:











Esther the first time I saw her - she was not a pup:











Esther now:


----------



## HyperFerret

Orwell said:


> That has gotta be THE. WEIRDEST. DOG. I'VE. EVER. SEEN. I looked at it for 10 minutes trying to decide if it was a photoshop. The breeder should be shot.


 .....*!*



Mr Pooch said:


> Its a malamuteXCorgi and the dog is a RESCUE.
> Oops litters can and do happen and although i dont believe in the purpose mix breeding of dogs its not nice to just come and make a comment like that about somebodys dog you know f$£@ all about especially when the person who owns Mahalo does a ton of rescue!!


I totally agree with Mr Pooch!

....Besides, I think he looks really cool.


----------



## PappyMom

Mr Pooch said:


> Its a malamuteXCorgi and the dog is a RESCUE.
> Oops litters can and do happen and although i dont believe in the purpose mix breeding of dogs its not nice to just come and make a comment like that about somebodys dog you know f$£@ all about especially when the person who owns Mahalo does a ton of rescue!!


Totally agree. I think it's really rude when someone makes a weird or ugly looking comment about a dog. That's like calling someone's child ugly, you just don't do it!


----------



## Binkalette

Here is Zoey the night we brought her home..









and now










Maggie the day we brought her home..









Maggie now at 5 months


----------



## DJsMom

Here's a pic of Coco when we first adopted her early this summer, she was emaciated, I don't remember off hand how much she weighed









She quickly gained weight & here she is in Sept weighing 58 - 60 lbs


----------



## upendi'smommy

Mina then (6-7 weeks)









Mina now (6 months)









Upendi then (I didn't have a digital, just a cellphone)









Upendi now, one year.


----------



## Kibasdad

The first time I saw Kiba, about 4 weeks old.










And now at 1 1/2 years.


----------



## PappyMom

Roxy - 9 weeks:










Roxy - 7 months










Gizmo - 4 months










Gizmo - now at 19 months.


----------



## BrittanyG

Wow, absolutely ADORABLE dogs here. I wish I could share puppy pics, but my dogs are all rescues.


----------



## FaithFurMom09

I wanted to say I want to see the St Bernard before and after pics. I forget the screen name, but I am interested to see how little I believe Buster was.


----------



## LuvMyAngels

Busters first night home. 9 1/2 weeks, 20.4lbs and SKINNY








The next afternoon








Sleepy "dog fur rug", all worn out playing with his new kids








Buster @ 8 1/2 months, roughly 120lbs


----------



## FaithFurMom09

LuvMyAngels said:


> Busters first night home. 9 1/2 weeks, 20.4lbs and SKINNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy "dog fur rug", all worn out playing with his new kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster @ 8 1/2 months, roughly 120lbs


Awww. How fluffy!


----------



## MakeShift Heart

Belle only a few months old.










Playing with her since passed away sister.
RIP pixie










Belle now.


----------



## PappyMom

MakeShift, I have always wanted a toy poodle.. and your Belle just made me want one even more..


----------



## MakeShift Heart

PappyMom said:


> MakeShift, I have always wanted a toy poodle.. and your Belle just made me want one even more..


Funny cuz i've always wanted a papillion(sp?) !


----------



## Jaspa

SunSiberians said:


> How adorable!
> Blitz has really gotten bigger - I can't believe it!
> 
> Here's little Kapu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapu now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any picture of little Lakota since I only had a film camera back then - I have tons of pictures though, just not on my comp...one day I'll have to put them all on...


KAPU ! is amazing !


----------



## Vira_Lata

I got Pepe & Princess Mama as adults.

Princess before...


----------



## Vira_Lata

Princess after...


----------



## Vira_Lata

Valentino before...

1st day


----------



## Vira_Lata

Valentino after...


----------



## Vira_Lata

Size difference before...


----------



## Vira_Lata

Size difference after...


----------



## sassykzt

Love everyone's pics!! Thanks for sharing!

My 3 little terrors(LOL!! Not a spelling error!) @ 10 wks.:











12 yrs. later ( we have a visitor from a neighboring vineyard-- he gets lonely so he hangs with us):


----------



## Deron_dog

Chad at 5 weeks with his sister Panna








Chad 3 months








Chad at 6 months with his father Sirius








Chad today at 2 years old with his baby Natty


----------



## Deron_dog

Roxie at 8 weeks old I THINK.








Probably between 8 and 13 weeks here.








Roxie somewhere between 8 months and 10 months.








Roxie Now


----------



## Ty_Tyler

Some photos of Tyler as a puppy and then striking a pose on the lounge chair...


----------



## CoverTune

Aria, six weeks old









Aria, six months old










Corona, two weeks old









Corona, two years old


----------



## Vira_Lata

Deron_dog said:


> Roxie at 8 weeks old I THINK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably between 8 and 13 weeks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxie somewhere between 8 months and 10 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxie Now


Bi-color eyes rule, but I could be a bit bias. 

Everyone's dogs are so cute!


----------



## Sunyoung

Frankie a year ago at 8 years when I first adopted her:









Frankie about a week ago:









Her big little brother, Dakota, a looong time ago (eight months ago?):









Dakota about two months ago:


----------



## Deron_dog

Vira_Lata said:


> Bi-color eyes rule, but I could be a bit bias.
> 
> Everyone's dogs are so cute!


Yeah, we might be bias as well, having two of em Lol. Were still waiting to see what new Little brother's eyes are gonna be. He's a blue Merle so we have about 50 50 chance of solid blue. I gotta agree everyone's pups are beautiful!


----------



## ioreks_mom

this is brom with iorek the first day he came home about 3 months ago

















this is iorek and brom a few days ago


----------



## mrslloyd09

Um I want to snuggle up w/ Iorek too. I wish I had pictures of Mandie when she was a little tyke, I bet she was a to die for pup. And she looks just like she did four months ago when we got her, just shinier.


----------



## ioreks_mom

i snuggle with iorek all the time  he is so cuddly! brom is getting to be a big boy and he still loves to cuddle his brother <3


----------



## Inga

I know this thread has been around forever but, I guess I will add a few pics of then and now.
*5 weeks*








8 weeks








*5 months*








*16 months*


----------



## luv2byte

Here is our Chloe:

10 weeks old:









14mo old:


----------



## Terrie

She's still a baby but she sure has changed a lot!

2 months:

















4.5 months:


----------



## Xeph

Then:



























Now:


----------



## L2druid

Hi, I'm new here, thought I'd begin my time here by posting pics of my two.

Love seeing everyone's before and afters pictures! Some of them look so different.

-Reese-









Around 6-8 months









Now

















She's a year and a half old and still filling in. Slowly getting more and more color too.


----------



## L2druid

-Blizzard-

10 weeks ( First brought him home )









4-5 months









Now

















Bliz is 14 months old.


----------



## HDCarrel

My Rednose at 7 weeks















At 4 Months


----------



## Amber_Girl

Junior in June '09, 11 lbs 

























Junior in early November '09, 16 lbs of muscle









I'll have to dig up some of Amber's puppy pics..


----------



## CoverTune

Junior is beautiful!! (Handsome? lol) LOVE those mile-long legs, wow!

This is a fun thread!


----------



## Amber_Girl

Thanks! I'll try to get some pics of him up!


----------



## ruckusluvr

Lynn

Then:









Now:










Ruckus

Then:









Now:


----------



## doodledude

February 14, 2009 - 10 weeks










November 5, 2009 - 11 months


----------



## lauren17

Preston 12 weeks, back when he had color



















Preston now going on 9 years old, doesnt even look like the same dog lol


----------



## lauren17

Boomer 8 weeks


----------



## lauren17

Boomer 3 or 4 months



















Boomer now 6 years


----------



## cherryhill

milo and marley then and now 
Milo - then 10 weeks now 2 1/2 years
Marley- then 12 weeks now 2 years


----------



## cherryhill

madison but she is still a then but will post them anyways

Madison- then 9 weeks 
Now- 11 months


----------



## BrittanyG

Gorgeous coloring on Madison, I love blue eyes in a dark face.

Abba has gained about 15 pounds, and gotten rid of his dandruff.

May 8th 09









Nov 09


----------



## MarcoMan

Then - 11 weeks









Now - 7 months









Still growing, he will be 8 months on the 24th, and weighs in at 105 lbs at the moment. Please let me know what you think about him, and if you have any questions. I'm a proud owner


----------



## dcetrtic

Border Collie rulz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxWeeV1hzBs


----------



## Labmom4

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Thank you!  We get a lot of looks and big eyes when we take her out of the house. She's a Malamute/Corgi. We've gotten used to her so we don't even think twice, but some one says something everytime we walker her. It's pretty funny.


I was just about to ask you what kind of dog she is. LOL! So cute! Looks like a malamute whose legs were cut in half 

















I didnt have a digital when my others were puppies, and ET is still a 'then', but here's Remy 
Fun thread!

Oh he was so cute and round and fuzzy! I want another puppy....


----------



## dantero

Not all my current dogs were aquired as pups, but for the ones that were:

Cali - 8 weeks









Nexxus - 10 wks









Cali (12 in a few weeks) and Nexxus (4yrs)









Kita - 10 days









Kita - 11 weeks









Kita - 3 years









Extra - 8 weeks









Extra - 1.5 years


----------



## Yvonne

The two I have that I had since pups:

Aleit














































Ulf:

he and his brother on way back from pick up at the Atlanta airport


----------



## Yvonne

cont.








[/IMG]


----------



## ioreks_mom

dantero, what breed are nexxus and cali? your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Cindy23323

Loki 
10 Days










4 weeks










Going on 4 years old










Selene

4 weeks old










5 months










Almost 3 years old


----------



## dantero

ioreks_mom said:


> dantero, what breed are nexxus and cali? your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you. They are all Belgian Malinois. Extra is technically a Belgian Tervuren because she has long hair, but she's registered as a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## ioreks_mom

they are beautiful! i really love their faces


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Here are a few of my dogs

JC at 3-4 weeks









JC at the ugly puppy stage (forgot exactly how old he was in this photo)









JC at almost 2 years









Kira at 2 weeks (not sure which one, one of the ones with the lighter collars)









Kira at 7-8 weeks









Kira at 5-6 months









Kira now


----------



## Allyfally

I love looking at before and after pictures. Everyone has such precious babies.

Unfortunately I only have 1 of Patch as a baby. We have like 5 rolls of film from when he was a puppy that we still dont have developed. And I blocked my face out because I was a really ugly kid. Lmao.

Patch around 4 months.









Around 8 or 9. Fit and robust.









Now, 12 and chubby.










Falcor then. 3 or 4 months.









Around 7 months.









Falcor now. 4 years.









Both of them.









Extra one of Patch because it was in the same album as the 8 or 9 picture and is so cute. =)


----------



## ioreks_mom

cute doggies 

that last picture is just great!


----------



## Allyfally

lol, Thank you. Looking at from this angle, its a wonder he doesnt just fall backwards!


----------



## Charis

paux said:


> Nakoa at 10 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakoa at 6 months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nakoa at 5 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the slow improvement in photo quality?


What breed is Nakoa?



Orwell said:


> I looked at it for 10 minutes trying to decide if it was a photoshop.


I had to check for photoshop too...cute little guy



Vira_Lata said:


> Valentino after...


I think you're getting the "evil eye" for giving him a bath. How dare you!


----------

